# New Swimwear pics - Model Becca



## RMThompson (Mar 22, 2009)

C&C is always welcome!

1






2





3





4





5





6


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 22, 2009)

EDIT: oops, NM


----------



## Cruisn (Mar 22, 2009)

I love her eyes in 4 and 5.


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 22, 2009)

Cruisn said:


> I love her eyes in 4 and 5.


 
Thanks! I especially like 5!


----------



## Cero21 (Mar 22, 2009)

Love 5!!!  

Did you burn and dodge it yourself so did you use a plugin?  Or both?

Beautiful model as well!


----------



## 250Gimp (Mar 22, 2009)

Nice shots 

#5 is the best!! It looks like you worked on the lighting for that one, and then did some good PP.  Worked out perfectly!

#2 is not bad as well. 

The rest, for me, are not as good.

Cheers


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 22, 2009)

Cero21 said:


> Love 5!!!
> 
> Did you burn and dodge it yourself so did you use a plugin? Or both?
> 
> Beautiful model as well!


 
There is very little dodge and burning, per se, the real effect comes from lighting the subject with flash even in a very bright condition.


----------



## Tinstafl (Mar 23, 2009)

I like 4 and 5 and 6 would be stronger if she was looking at the camera. She has great eyes and they add to the shots. I too think number 5 is my favorite too.


----------



## SrBiscuit (Mar 23, 2009)

number 5 is really nice!
well done.

my ONLY nitpick, and it;s really just a personal thing...

i would seriously consider cloning out the playboy tanline bunny thing.
to be brutally honest, it looks really trashy on an otherwise pretty model.


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 23, 2009)

SrBiscuit said:


> number 5 is really nice!
> well done.
> 
> my ONLY nitpick, and it;s really just a personal thing...
> ...


 
Thanks.

And I've considered cloning it out, or even for humor editing to say something else. LOL


----------



## Daki_One (Mar 23, 2009)

number 3 and 5 is my favorite. 

did you use any sort of special lighting or reflectors?


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 23, 2009)

Daki_One said:


> number 3 and 5 is my favorite.
> 
> did you use any sort of special lighting or reflectors?


 

Set up was D50 with 50mm 1.8 lens and a SB-800 Flash.

F stop: 10
1/500th of a second
Flash fired


----------



## genie (Mar 23, 2009)

#1 looks over processed.
#3 is looovely!
#6looks nice, but I wish her posture was different, to get some kind of curve in her back. Also, it makes her look more athletic than she probably is.


----------



## soul.glo (Mar 23, 2009)

#5 is stunning!  Nice work.


----------



## RMThompson (Mar 23, 2009)

soul.glo said:


> #5 is stunning! Nice work.


 
Thanks. I am actually considering removing the rest, because I feel #5 is the BEST photo of the bunch, and doesn't mesh well with the others.


----------



## Flash Harry (Mar 24, 2009)

5 is mag quality, I agree with your own last post. H


----------

